# Help me with a custom title!



## Zappo (Nov 16, 2002)

So my Paypal account is finally active and I'm going to become a community supporter.

As soon as I can figure out a good custom title, that is (and no, "Better than Harpo" is nice but doesn't quite feel right  ).

I'm short on ideas. So let's see if ya got any proposals.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Nov 16, 2002)

you could go better then a bic! or nondisposable.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 16, 2002)

How about "Whappo! and Pow!"?


----------



## Jeph (Nov 16, 2002)

How about, 'One cool frood!'?

(obscure Hitchhiker reference, if anyone gets it. I think it's around page 120 or so of Restraunt at the End of the Universe. It is in the chapter preceeding the chapter in which Zaphod and Ford each say the word 'Zappo!,' one time each.)


----------



## Zappo (Nov 16, 2002)

Hmmm... I likme Hitchiker....

*wnaders off to think...*


----------



## Psionicist (Nov 16, 2002)

"Darker".

I figured if Zippo is a lighter then..


----------



## Zappo (Nov 17, 2002)

Zappo said:
			
		

> *Hmmm... I likme Hitchiker....
> 
> *wnaders off to think...* *



Bloody. I usually type almost flawlessly. How much did I dirnk... dammit!

Oh well, the lighter references don't feel right... "Whappo! and Pow!" has the edge right now. I'm going to sleep now though.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 17, 2002)

how about "like zeppo with a zippo"


----------



## Crothian (Nov 17, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *how about "like zeppo with a zippo" *




That's not bad.  You can borrow one of Clay's, he seems to have had quite a few in the past few weeks.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 17, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's not bad.  You can borrow one of Clay's, he seems to have had quite a few in the past few weeks. *




 [lie] piratecat started it![/lie]


----------



## Crothian (Nov 17, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> [lie] piratecat started it![/lie] *




I understand.  Least he didn't frame Witcht.


----------



## fba827 (Nov 17, 2002)

Zappo
Loremaster of all things chicken


----------



## fba827 (Nov 17, 2002)

Err... clarification:  what exactly that (what I just wrote) means, I don't know.. it just popped in my head.


----------



## Zappo (Nov 17, 2002)

fba827 said:
			
		

> *Err... clarification:  what exactly that (what I just wrote) means, I don't know.. it just popped in my head.   *



LOL! 

"Whappo! and Pow!" it is. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Zappo (Nov 18, 2002)

Wow! Here I am!


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 19, 2002)

love the whappo and pow, zappo, great choice


----------



## Darkness (Nov 19, 2002)

Very nice...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 20, 2002)

"Dances with Monkeys" ?  wow, Clay, that's an intersting way to have people remember you.


----------



## Jeph (Nov 20, 2002)

I think one of the admins (*couph* pkitty *couch*) has a little antipottery vandetta here . . .


----------



## Darkness (Nov 20, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *I think one of the admins (*couph* pkitty *couch*) has a little antipottery vandetta here . . . *



I don't think that Piratecat is the vengeful type - although Clay certainly did some... _interesting_ things.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 20, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I don't think that Piratecat is the vengeful type - although Clay certainly did some... interesting things.  *




Ya, Darkness is so much the vengeful Mod, I mean the stories I could tell on him........


----------



## Darkness (Nov 20, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ya, Darkness is so much the vengeful Mod, I mean the stories I could tell on him........
> 
> *



You are calling _me_ vengeful?! You must pay for this!!!


----------



## Crothian (Nov 20, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *You are calling me vengeful?! You must pay for this!!!
> 
> *




Look what you did to Drowdude?  Do you see him around here anymore?  And he disappeared shortly after the Sacred Thread got closed.  Coindcidence?  I don't think so!!!

(Note, that this post actually ignores the fact that nothing nothing happened to Drowdude, he just doesn't have time to post much anymore)


----------



## Zappo (Nov 20, 2002)

Heh. I'll admit I found the "Hairy Potter" one very funny.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 20, 2002)

Me too, but apparently _some_ people are never satisfied. So I've changed it again.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 20, 2002)

Zappo said:
			
		

> *Wow! Here I am!  *




 now THAT'S  a nice sig!


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 20, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Me too, but apparently some people are never satisfied. So I've changed it again.   *




 shouldn't it be:

*TAUNTED AN  ADMIN!*


----------



## Jeph (Nov 21, 2002)

. . . and now has a title that fluctuates faster than the stock market.


----------

